# Off-Season task 3 - the wings (previously the Posey/Maggette thread)



## Avalanche

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/



> The Celtics have made contract offers to two forwards in their own free agent James Posey and Clippers free agent Corey Maggette, sources told the Boston Globe. The most the Celtics could offer is the mid-level exception (about $5.8 million), and it's doubtful that they could sign both players. The terms of the offers were not disclosed.
> 
> Posey averaged 7.4 points and 4.4 rebounds and was a NBA Sixth Man of the Year candidate in his first season with Boston. The two-time NBA champion was a strong leader for the Celtics and opted out of the second year of a two-year deal on Monday to become an unrestricted free agent. Maggette averaged 22.1 points and 5.6 rebounds last season for the Clippers and played for Celtics coach Doc Rivers in Orlando during the 1999-2000 season


I like this move... .basically Posey will take preference if they both want to come/stay in boston, however i like that if posey decides to go somewhere else we have offered a great replacement straight away


----------



## Blue

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Would maggette come off the bench if he were to come here? Do you think he would except taking a paycut AND coming off the bench....?? Interesting.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

I don't think so (although I think he was coming off the bench with the Clippers). Even if he did I understand the concept of covering in case Posey leaves, but the fact is these two are not the same player and Maggette wouldn't help the team in the same ways as Posey did.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Well hes going to be taking a pay cut regardless if he goes to one of the teams he wants

but he would be sixth man, getting 25+ minutes a night at the 2/3 and possibly 4 much the same as posey did but with longer stretches on the court, allowing ray and pierce to rest up a LOT more this season

i like the offer, like i said id preffer posey but Corey would be a great replacement


----------



## Blue

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Avalanche said:


> Well hes going to be taking a pay cut regardless if he goes to one of the teams he wants
> 
> but he would be sixth man, getting 25+ minutes a night at the 2/3 and possibly 4 much the same as posey did but with longer stretches on the court, allowing ray and pierce to rest up a LOT more this season
> 
> i like the offer, like i said id preffer posey but Corey would be a great replacement


True. With Baron seemingly as good as signed with the Clipps already, Corey would almost have to take a paycut regardless. I guess it doesnt hurt to give him an offer and see what happens. :whoknows:

Hopefully he will sign with the magic tho. You guys already have enough talent as is........some of us other teams need help too. :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

lol well us keeping him away from the magic is also a positive 

really depends what posey is doing how much we chase him i guess, the same teams will probably go for both these guys (Boston, cleveland, N.O etc).


----------



## Floods

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Yeah but we're greedy


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

plus people like playing for the champs :biggrin:


----------



## Blue

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

lol ok, we'll see what happens. Technically, he would make more money in Fla becuz we have no state income tax :razz:. Plus he has family in the Orlando area, and would likely be the starter from day one for the team that originally drafted him. If it comes down to the MLE, like our chances. :yes:

We're comin for that #1 spot!


----------



## agoo

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

As much as I'd love to have both, I think Giddens and Walker need to get some minutes, so Posey or the other would be the way to go in my opinion.

We also need to save a few dollars for a backup to Perkins as Erdin isn't coming over until next season.


----------



## agoo

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

The other thing is that Maggette is only 28. He doesn't fit the mold of a guy who would come to Boston at a discount to chase a championship. Orlando sort of makes more sense for Maggette as they'll be hitting their prime with Nelson and Howard around the same time that Maggette will be good, while on the way down.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Hes not necissarily joining in despiration for a ring though, simply going to a team where he has the best chance of winning... getting paid the same as he would elsewhere, and would have to contribute in a big way for them to win the title, much like posey did.

I think Orlando is the frontrunners but you never know what hes thinking, gotta be tempting when the champs call


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Posey is a better complementary piece, filling in the holes for this team, imo. But Maggette is a great consolation signing, if you want to call it that.

I doubt Maggette ends up here though.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Well i think thats how its being looked at, Posey is ideal and we want to keep him, but throw an offer to the next best option asap.. i like the thinking behind it


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



> Celtics executive director of basketball operations Danny Ainge restated today at the Sports Authority Training Center in Waltham that James Posey was the team’s top priority when free agency began early this morning at midnight.
> 
> “Yes, 12:01,” he said of when the call went out to the unrestricted free agent after he opted out of his contract with the Celtics and became an unrestricted free agent. “Actually, maybe it was even a minute sooner than that.”
> 
> The point being that Ainge is still insisting that Posey is a prime target of the team and that the Celtics have not be scared away from talk that multiple title contenders are chasing the defensive stopper and two-time champion. Ainge said there is even an offer out to Posey already.


good to hear they got onto him right away

article also says Ainge spoke with a lot of players, many were interested in being celtics
http://blogs.metrowestdailynews.com/celtics/


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

NO to Maggette.

What's Maggette? Maggette is a one dimensional player- a scorer at SG/SF who needs a lot of touches and minutes to be happy, and a guy who'll take it for himself every time he gets the ball. Why do we need a big scorer at SG/SF, when we already have Pierce and Allen? Maggette has complained about minutes many times before. He sure as hell isn't getting that when Pierce and Allen are both getting 40 in any important game. 

Ainge better not **** up this team signing Maggette.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

wow man how much of the clippers have you actually watched?

Maggette is a freak athlete, strong and fast... able to post up most 2 guards with ease and take most 3's off the dribble, gets to the line as well as anybody, goes for rebounds and on a team like this he would be a very capable defender.

He spent time coming off the bench for the Clippers... which is a little different then playing a 6th man role with a champion team, It allows Ray and Paul to play less minutes without a huge drop-off... this guy is coming off his best personal season in his career... 

If Posey doesnt come back he is by far the best fit IMO, i think a team will give him a starter role and win him over though (orlando/San Antonio)


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Posey is the top option, but if he chooses to leave, then I don't think there will be a better option than Corey available. Great management


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

^ definately


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Avalanche said:


> wow man how much of the clippers have you actually watched?
> 
> Maggette is a freak athlete, strong and fast... able to post up most 2 guards with ease and take most 3's off the dribble, gets to the line as well as anybody, goes for rebounds and on a team like this he would be a very capable defender.
> 
> He spent time coming off the bench for the Clippers... which is a little different then playing a 6th man role with a champion team, It allows Ray and Paul to play less minutes without a huge drop-off... this guy is coming off his best personal season in his career...
> 
> If Posey doesnt come back he is by far the best fit IMO, i think a team will give him a starter role and win him over though (orlando/San Antonio)


I watch the Clippers pretty often actually. Down in Southern California I get all their home games. 

I know Maggette is a freak athlete. I never said he wasn't. I know he's a very capable scorer and adept at creating his own shot. But thats the thing. We don't need a big time scorer at the 2/3. We already have Pierce and Allen. It would only hurt to have a guy who is always looking to create his own shot, since we have the Big 3 and Rondo who do that. So its clear that Maggette's offense isn't a good thing for us. And outside of scoring, Maggette isn't that great for anything. Ok, he's an above average rebounder. He's just not good for us. I'm sure you know this, but stacking talent that doesn't fit doesn't make you a better a team.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

You did see our offense in the second half of last season right?? we could definately use a guy off the bench capable of creating for himself


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Blue Magic said:


> Would maggette come off the bench if he were to come here? Do you think he would except taking a paycut AND coming off the bench....?? Interesting.


I don't mean to be a troll, but signing Maggette is an extreme long shot for the Celtics. This is his chance for a payday and 5.8 million is not going to be enough for a 20 ppg scorer. He came off the bench for the Clipps for a while, but he still played significant minutes (about 30 mpg), I don't see any way that happens if he goes to Boston.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Well the best solution to this is to not leave things to chance and ensure that Posey stays here.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Showtime87 said:


> I don't mean to be a troll, but signing Maggette is an extreme long shot for the Celtics. This is his chance for a payday and 5.8 million is not going to be enough for a 20 ppg scorer. He came off the bench for the Clipps for a while, but he still played significant minutes (about 30 mpg), I don't see any way that happens if he goes to Boston.


Well he could play some significant minutes here, depending how much the Celtics want to rest Allen and Pierce.

I agree with you though, I don't think its going to happen.


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Avalanche said:


> You did see our offense in the second half of last season right?? we could definately use a guy off the bench capable of creating for himself


Our offense isn't an issue of offensive talent. We have Pierce and Allen, who have consistently been around the 25 ppg mark, plus 4-5 apg. We have Garnett, who's always been around 22 ppg and 6 apg. We have the right players for offense.

Its just that Doc Rivers and Rajon Rondo decide to not take advantage of that talent. Well, they gave the ball to Garnett enough, but nowhere near enough to Pierce or Allen. Our offense is an issue of coaching. No offense is going to be good when your strategy is let Rondo dribble the clock out until there's 3 seconds, then have him throw at a tightly guarded man and expect him to do something. No offense is going to be good when after a quarter, Rondo has more shot attempts than Pierce and Allen combined. Our offense this season was screwed by Doc's terrible coaching and Rondo's poor shooting and decision making.


----------



## Tmac235

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

I think Posey will look for a better deal, but the Celtics should try to keep the guy for a little more than what they are currently offering him, after all, he s a two-time NBA champion...


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

I dont see how Posey or Maggette can get more then the MLE


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



> "I was very surprised they called. They just came off a championship," said Maggette in a phone interview.





> "It's a great honor to even hear from them," Maggette said. "Hopefully, I can look at some of the options. That's a good option playing for those guys."
> 
> Maggette opted out of the final year of his contract that would have paid $7 million next season. While an NBA source said Maggette's management has asked the Clippers for a contract starting at $11 million next season, he said he could be willing to take a pay cut for Boston. "It's not always about money," Maggette said. "I've been in the league a long time and I've made a lot of money. I'm tired of losing. I want to get back to the playoffs and win."


http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...tte/?rss_id=Boston.com+--+Boston+Celtics+news


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Looks likely to sign with the Spurs though, hopefully we can keep Posey around


----------



## Blue

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Boooooo


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



LamarButler said:


> Our offense isn't an issue of offensive talent. We have Pierce and Allen, who have consistently been around the 25 ppg mark, plus 4-5 apg. We have Garnett, who's always been around 22 ppg and 6 apg. We have the right players for offense.
> 
> Its just that Doc Rivers and Rajon Rondo decide to not take advantage of that talent. Well, they gave the ball to Garnett enough, but nowhere near enough to Pierce or Allen. Our offense is an issue of coaching. No offense is going to be good when your strategy is let Rondo dribble the clock out until there's 3 seconds, then have him throw at a tightly guarded man and expect him to do something. No offense is going to be good when after a quarter, Rondo has more shot attempts than Pierce and Allen combined. Our offense this season was screwed by Doc's terrible coaching and Rondo's poor shooting and decision making.





with the posts youve made about how we are all set with scoring you forget that basketball is a 48 minute game and pierce garnett and allen arent playing all 48 minutes...maggette would be great taking 10-15 min at the 2 and 10-15 min at the 3 backing up pierce and allen...pierce and allen need to cut their minutes as they get older and who better to come in than a proven scorer and a younger pierce-lite in corey


----------



## mrsister

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

I would love to see Pierce and Allen get more rest during the season and not worry about where the scoring comes from. Posey can score, but he's not a scorer. He gives you a lot of other things, and I'd like to see him come back, but if he's not coming back, then getting a good offensive player for the bench would be a good move.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> with the posts youve made about how we are all set with scoring you forget that basketball is a 48 minute game and pierce garnett and allen arent playing all 48 minutes...maggette would be great taking 10-15 min at the 2 and 10-15 min at the 3 backing up pierce and allen...pierce and allen need to cut their minutes as they get older and who better to come in than a proven scorer and a younger pierce-lite in corey


This is definately how i see it aswell..

With so much interest around the league in both Posey and Maggette, i realy hop ewe land one of them otherwise things could get interesting


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> with the posts youve made about how we are all set with scoring you forget that basketball is a 48 minute game and pierce garnett and allen arent playing all 48 minutes...maggette would be great taking 10-15 min at the 2 and 10-15 min at the 3 backing up pierce and allen...pierce and allen need to cut their minutes as they get older and who better to come in than a proven scorer and a younger pierce-lite in corey


Any move we make should be to make us a better playoff team. And in the playoffs, Pierce, Garnett, and Allen are going to play around 40 minutes per game. And many times, one of them will be playing while another is on the bench. There's rarely a time when one of them isn't on the floor. Most of the game we'll have 3 shot creators, and sometimes 2 or 1. We don't need to bring in another one. We need to get guys who feed off the shot creators we have now. Maggette isn't one of those guys.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



LamarButler said:


> Any move we make should be to make us a better playoff team. And in the playoffs, Pierce, Garnett, and Allen are going to play around 40 minutes per game. And many times, one of them will be playing while another is on the bench. There's rarely a time when one of them isn't on the floor. Most of the game we'll have 3 shot creators, and sometimes 2 or 1. We don't need to bring in another one. We need to get guys who feed off the shot creators we have now. Maggette isn't one of those guys.


and in order for pierce, garnett and allen to be able to play 40 mpg in the playoffs, after playing 110 games this season...THEY HAVE TO BE RESTED DURING THE REGULAR SEASON...this isnt nba live 09...you cant just say they will play 40 mpg in the playoffs end of story...if any of them play over 34 mpg during the regular season their legs will be shot by the playoffs )see: ray allen in the first 2 playoff series)...this isnt as simple as you make it out ot be


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Posey has to be the primary target, because he does fit perfectly... but the talent maggette has could not possibly be viewed as a negative on this team, as #1AWF said it allows Pierce and Ray to get far less minutes during the regular season, and would be great drawing ft's and bringing offense off the bench in the playoffs


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Hearing from other boards that we arent willing to offer the full MLE at this point to one player, and Posey has told his agent he's not willing to take another pay cut to play here, i would guess especially since other teams would be more then willing to.
Also takes Maggette out of the equation

Hopefully this is just hearsay and ainge is willing to spend the money to fill out this team


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



LamarButler said:


> I watch the Clippers pretty often actually. Down in Southern California I get all their home games.
> 
> I know Maggette is a freak athlete. I never said he wasn't. I know he's a very capable scorer and adept at creating his own shot. But thats the thing. We don't need a big time scorer at the 2/3. We already have Pierce and Allen. It would only hurt to have a guy who is always looking to create his own shot, since we have the Big 3 and Rondo who do that. So its clear that Maggette's offense isn't a good thing for us. And outside of scoring, Maggette isn't that great for anything. Ok, he's an above average rebounder. He's just not good for us. I'm sure you know this, but stacking talent that doesn't fit doesn't make you a better a team.


Maggette & Duhon >>> Rondo & Posey.

Rondo was the problem with Boston's offense in the back 9 last year, and his deficiencies were a large part of the reason that Atlanta and Cleveland were able to extend the Celtics to seven games. Neither team bothered covering him at all and he still shot 40% against them. Boston began prying the ball loose from his hands with blasting caps in the Detroit series and the Celtics played much better basketball when the ball was running through Pierce and Allen rather than Rondo. Honestly they should trade him while he's overrated.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



ehmunro said:


> Maggette & Duhon >>> Rondo & Posey.
> 
> Rondo was the problem with Boston's offense in the back 9 last year, and his deficiencies were a large part of the reason that Atlanta and Cleveland were able to extend the Celtics to seven games. Neither team bothered covering him at all and he still shot 40% against them. Boston began prying the ball loose from his hands with blasting caps in the Detroit series and the Celtics played much better basketball when the ball was running through Pierce and Allen rather than Rondo. Honestly they should trade him while he's overrated.


co-sign. He as a fast athlete, not even a basketball player. He can't take the jumper and he can't finish it the rim. He has no clock management skills and he fails to find the right players. How people are looking at this kid like he can be a great point guard is beyond me. We should definitely be listening to offers for dude at this point


----------



## Blue

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Speaking of Duhon, im hearing that him and Orlando may have reached a verbal agreement which may be confirmed today. If true, I guess this would pretty much also take us out of the Maggette race......


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Celtics have denied making an offer to Mags, and dont seem willing to give posey the full MLE...

obviously want to use it to fill out the roster, but who would the primary 2/3 off the bench be?


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

^^ but hopefully all they are saying is its not an official contract offer... which at this point it couldnt be with posey too..


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



> "Posey And The C's : The Celtics are denying that they made an offer to Corey Maggette, they are not denying contact with Maggette, who has already confirmed discussions with the Celtics. Why are the C's distancing themselves from Maggette? It did not sit well with James Posey, who was labeled the Celtics top off-season priority. The Celtics did make an offer to Posey that was far less than the full boat median exception he has been offered from other teams, leaving Posey feeling unwanted. Add the Maggette commentary and Posey wants to talk with other teams. Sources close to the situation content that James Posey would love to be a Laker and that the Lakers are willing to go the full exception to land him. The Hornets are also expressing interest as are the Cavaliers and Rockets, giving Posey a number of suitors who are offering longer-term deals. The Celtics still hold the best trump card of them all, the chance at another NBA championship, but Posey's camp has been pretty adamant that James wants and deserves a full exception deal, unless Boston comes off the stance of not offering that, Posey could be gone. "


per hoopsword (so obviously take it for what its worth)


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Damn. We need Posey back.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

If a team like the lakers or hornets offer the full MLE for 4 years or something expect him to be gone.. which i agree, would suck.

I hope they find out quickly, Id much preffer to replace Posey with Mags then anyone else, and hopefully those Duhon to Orlando rumors are true, takes one of the main competition out of the race


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



> A day after talking with Celtics coach Doc Rivers, a longtime family friend, Clippers free agent forward Corey Maggette said he is seriously considering an offer to join the NBA champions.





> While there is no news regarding Posey, Maggette said he could be coming to Boston in the near future to visit with the Celtics. Free agents can't sign until Wednesday.
> 
> "I don't want to hold the Celtics up or [general manager] Danny Ainge," said Maggette in a telephone interview. "I talked to Doc . . . I'm not going to hold them up. I know they are still looking at James Posey. But I'm still weighing my options."


http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...2008/07/04/rivers_gives_maggette_call/?page=1


----------



## jayk009

*Backup plan in case Posey signs elsewhere.*

In the unfortunate case where James Posey signs with another team, I say split the MLE between Bonzi Wells aand Kurt Thomas. 


I know Bonzi Wells has struggled the past few years but a motivated Wells is a very very good role player .


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Merged it jay, we got a few posey discussions going on atm


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



> An NBA source said the Celtics offered Posey a three-year, $12 million contract, but a team official denied it.





> Maggette was a teammate of Celtics free agent guard Sam Cassell with the Clippers from 2005-08. They recently shared some Celtics talk.
> 
> "He said to come out to get a ring," Maggette said.


..


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

So, Premier, if you're reading this, would you still have rather signed Ruben Patterson and Ime Udoka instead of Posey?:clap2:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

poor prem...for some reason we always remember his f*ck ups and never let him live them down hahaha


----------



## Ainge for 3

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Avalanche said:


> Maggette was a teammate of Celtics free agent guard Sam Cassell with the Clippers from 2005-08. They recently shared some Celtics talk.
> 
> "He said to come out to get a ring," Maggette said.



I read that as "come out [with me] to get a ring," so I think Sam will be back.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



> I read that as "come out [with me] to get a ring," so I think Sam will be back.


God, please, no.

And I hope we get Posey back. I'll take him 10/10 times over Maggs on this team.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...2008/07/04/rivers_gives_maggette_call/?page=2

Basically says we have offered the full MLE to Maggette (as have SA) and our initial offer to Posey was the max raise we could give him without using the exception.
So right now there is a possibility we get both... not even close to likely though i know


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

I think we will have to wait on Brands decision, if he goes to GS Maggette will try and get paid from LAC, if he stays then Maggette will likely try and get more money from the Warriors


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

No way we get Posey for that low-ball figure. If Corey signs, then we can kiss James goodbye. However, if we have the chance to sign him, I think we might have to do it. We can't afford to miss out on both of them because we were waiting for James' decision


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Well yeah i think its a matter of:
If Maggette signs for the MLE Posey will go elsewhere
If MAggette doesnt sign, then Poseys offer will be increased to most if not all the exception

We really do need to make sure one of them is signed, cant afford to lose both because Childress is a RFA, and theres a significant drop off from those 3


----------



## Premier

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



P-Dub34 said:


> So, Premier, if you're reading this, would you still have rather signed Ruben Patterson and Ime Udoka instead of Posey?:clap2:


What? Who would ever say such a thing? 

Anyway, Ainge should explore Childress and Pietrus as alternatives.


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



P-Dub34 said:


> God, please, no.
> 
> And I hope we get Posey back. *I'll take him 10/10 times over Maggs on this team.*


Agreed. Maggette may be the better player, but he fits in bad in with a team with two volume scorers at the same two positions he plays.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

As much as I love Posey, though, I don't know about how much more than $5-6 mill a year he's worth. DA needs to be careful that he doesn't give Posey something stupid, even if he was an integral piece of this team. I really don't like the idea of Maggette one bit. He's "just" Pierce-lite, which is a nice title to have, but he doesn't bring near the defensive ability, leadership, chippiness that throws opponents off their game, and definitely doesn't have Posey's sterling track record in the clutch. Seriously, can anybody remember Posey missing a big three when we really needed it late? It seemed like he was friggin' automatic under pressure. 

Also, Posey embraced his role here. Not so sure how Maggette would like coming off the bench. He might say he's okay with it, but when push comes to shove I'm not entirely convinced he'd be too in love with it.


----------



## Ainge for 3

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Avalanche said:


> "He said to come out to [Boston to] get a ring," Maggette said.


And I want to remark how awesome that sentence is, given that people would think Sam was certifiably insane to say the exact same thing on May 23, 2007, and Maggette, too, to believe him.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Warriors may be looking to enter the Maggette race, if they dont get Brand they have a ton of money to play with


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Pistons are making a MLE offer to Maggette now too


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

*Maggette likes Spurs MLE offer*



> *Free agent forward Corey Maggette appears to favor the mid-level offer from the Spurs in the event that he doesn't receive a more lucrative offer, according to ESPN.com.*
> 
> He's still hoping a team with cap space, like Philadelphia or Golden State, will enter the race for his services in the coming days.
> 
> A number of contenders are interested in adding Maggette, but all they have to offer is part or all of the midlevel exception.
> 
> *Boston, Cleveland, Detroit, Orlando, New Orleans, San Antonio, and Utah are all known to be interested.*


- ESPN


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

^ yeah i saw that, i pretty much figure that he will either come here or go to the spurs if hes getting the MLE.

If he is definately going to SA, we need to get Posey signed asap


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

We might be in trouble.

Looks like Coreys going to SA (Link above)

Posey on his way to New Orleans- http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53445/20080708/hornets_are_focusing_attention_on_posey/

Orlando looks to have taken Pietrus off the market - http://mvn.com/nba-magic/2008/07/08/magic-land-pietrus/

And Atlanta has stated they will match any offer for Childress. I don't know that there's anywheree elese to turn


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Yeah i've seen the same... we're really in a corner now and i dont think at this stage there was a back up plan, Maggette going to SA and Posey to either the hornets or lakers is really the worst case scenario as we are most likely to meet one of them in the finals.
They have to try as hard as possible for Maggette if they arent going to pay posey, hell whats plan D... Ricky Davis maybe? lol uh oh


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Actually, Maggette just verbally committed with the Warriors, they through out the money he was looking for;

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers9-2008jul09,0,7626268.story

You better throw that MLE at Posey ASAP


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Yep Magette looks to be gone, Warriors paid big for him, not much we can do about that.

See if Pose will take the MLE for 2 years IMO


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Avalanche said:


> Yeah i've seen the same... we're really in a corner now and i dont think at this stage there was a back up plan, Maggette going to SA and Posey to either the hornets or lakers is really the worst case scenario as we are most likely to meet one of them in the finals.


Yea, this is pretty much worst case scenario for the FA scenario in Boston..


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Well at least Maggette going to GS means he isnt improving a contender


----------



## Ainge for 3

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Marcus13 said:


> And Atlanta has stated they will match any offer for Childress. I don't know that there's anywheree elese to turn


They will match any offer for a guy who is not even a starter for them? I doubt it.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Ainge for 3 said:


> They will match any offer for a guy who is not even a starter for them? I doubt it.


This is true, but you know all GM's say that....I doubt an offer of the MLE would get it done though


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

yeah ATL is pretty safe because they will only have to match a MLE offer, which they definately would


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Azubuike might be worth a look


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



Avalanche said:


> yeah ATL is pretty safe because they will only have to match a MLE offer, which they definately would


Not necessarily. Childress could threaten to take the QO, at which point the Hawks lose their leverage with him. Additionally, it now looks like Smith will get close to a max offer from the Clippers (if not an outright max offer if Davis backs out). After Smith they have Marvin Williams to re-sign next summer, Joe Johnson in 2010, and Al Horford in 2011. The Hawks are talking big to get themselves a bargain. But are they really going to match any 2009 offers that Childress gets considering they're going to have three max/near-max deals to ink over the next three years plus a large money deal for Marvin Williams and the possibility that Acie Law is as good as they think (meaning another over-MLE deal). I'm pretty sure Boston could work out a deal to provide the Hawks with some low-cost Childress replacements (Giddens and Tony Allen re-signed to a low money deal) using B-Cup and his buyout fee as salary ballast.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Problem is i dont think they will trade, and if we make him an offer the Hawks can tie up our money while other FA's get signed


----------



## Tmac235

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

What an unexpected outcome, who would have thought that Maggette would go to the Warriors and even more impressive, Elton Brand going to the Sixers, sure, money talks, but I had a strong feeling that Brand would remain with the Clippers and finish his career there, even with a championship ring, but now they will need to look for a replacement for Brand that can go along with Baron Davis...


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

LAC will throw big money at Smith to keep Baron happy... may be a chance to steal childress


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/...sey_looks_on_the_rise/srvc=celtics&position=1
Boston Herald thinks a 3 year MLE deal might be coming from the C's to Posey

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=9427


> James Posey is expected to announce that he'll re-sign with the Boston Celtics in the next 24 hours . . .Brent Barry is close to signing with the Houston Rockets . . .Ty Lue is likely to land in Phoenix . . .Jason Williams is rumored to be close to landing with the Orlando Magic . . .the Lakers will have an opportunity to match the Warriors' offer sheet to Ronny Turiaf as early as tomorrow.


obviously the hoopsworld one cant be trusted too much


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Hoopsworld isn't THAT bad of a source


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



> Celtics forward James Posey's agent, Mark Bartelstien, said Sunday that there could be "something" contract-wise for his client on Monday. Bartelstien would not divulge the interested teams, but an NBA source said that the Hornets seem to be Boston's main competition. The Celtics seem willing to give Posey the full $5.5 mid-level exception, but it seems doubtful that it will be offered more than two years. The 31-year-old seems interested in getting a four-year deal. Other teams potentially interested in Posey include Detroit, Washington and Cleveland


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/

Hopefully the other teams are in the same boat as us and not willing to take on a 4 year contract, Posey coming back for the MLE for 2 years would be perfect for us


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

i guess we can forget Posey making his decision quickly, like earlier reports claimed


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Think his agent is trying to fidn a contending team willing to give him 4 years at the MLE, doesnt look like thats going to happen.. which is a good thing for us, have to assume if hes got the same contract offer everywhere he will stay


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

its funny how we'll waste money giving scalabrine a 5 year contract but we dont offer posey any more than a 2 year contract


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

You can argue (ineffectively, I'd imagine) that all those dumb trades where he acquired huge salaries and picks were all part of his final vision of Garnett, but I don't think anyone can possibly explain giving Scalabrine $15 million.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> its funny how we'll waste money giving scalabrine a 5 year contract but we dont offer posey any more than a 2 year contract


Because, young padawan, the Celtics are planning on either dealing expiring deals next summer as part of the reloading process, or making a free agent signing in the summer of 2010 so that the Celtics can be contenders for years to come, rather than just a couple of years.


----------



## mrsister

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



ehmunro said:


> Because, young padawan, the Celtics are planning on either dealing expiring deals next summer as part of the reloading process, or making a free agent signing in the summer of 2010 so that the Celtics can be contenders for years to come, rather than just a couple of years.


Sometimes I really hate the business side of sports. A guy can get paid millions of dollars just to be a financial pawn. It really doesn't matter if he can play. Yet there are probably hundreds of able bodied players out there who will never get a chance. And of course the fans get screwed with ticket prices to pay for these guys.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Still just getting "decision coming soon" reports from Posey


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



mrsister said:


> Sometimes I really hate the business side of sports. A guy can get paid millions of dollars just to be a financial pawn. It really doesn't matter if he can play. Yet there are probably hundreds of able bodied players out there who will never get a chance. And of course the fans get screwed with ticket prices to pay for these guys.


The fact that Posey hasn't signed anywhere yet leads me to believe that he's pretty much getting 2+1 deals across the board.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

^ yep, which is great for us.... hopefully a team doesnt give in and throw a 4 year deal or something out there in despiration


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/...ign_of_support:_James_Posey_remains_in_limbo/



> The Celts still are apparently willing to go no further than three years at the mid-level exception of some $5.6 million to retain their key veteran reserve, so Posey is waiting........Posey’s side knows the Celts offer and is looking for better.


cant see any team offering him 4 years, im pretty confident in that offer


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

http://www.boston.com/sports/basket.../15/posey_goes_public_celtics_are_top_choice/

Posey Publicly says Celtics are his top choice

Also, incase he doesnt come back, Azubuike is looking for a new team 
http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=9473


----------



## TONYALLEN42

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*



> According to an NBA source, free agent forward James Posey has agreed to a four-year contract with the New Orleans Hornets.


http://news.bostonherald.com/sports...Celtics_for_Hornets/srvc=home&position=recent


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Get the offer into Childres ASAP, I'd be willing to give him five years if he wants it


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Well, Childress is an RFA, so they'll have to cut a deal with Atlanta.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

ATL would match, Childress isnt realistic IMO


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Celtics make offer to Posey .... AND Maggette*

Another option down.. CJ Miles to OKC


----------



## Avalanche

http://allaccess.am570radio.com/hacksawhamilton/blog/2008/07/18/718_hacksaws_headlines



> ...The Boston Celtics have approached the Lakers about a deal for young backup forward Trevor Ariza.


^ the only trade i can see working is Scal with either Davis or Giddens... dont see it happening



> ...The Boston Celtics, who lost James Posey, are talking to free agents Maurice Evans of Orlando, *Matt Barnes of Golden State*, and Ryan Gomes of Minnesota.


get it done


----------



## silverpaw1786

If we could get Gomes I'd be pumppppppppppped. **** Evans.


----------



## Avalanche

I agree with you on Evans, im not a fan of bringing him in.. Gomes seems unlikely, Minny will match any offer we could make you would think and we dont have much in the way of trade... i also dont want to trade for Ariza

leaves us back at Barnes, i really think he makes the most sense


----------



## LamarButler

Evans is a real ball-hog. He's always looking for his own shot. He doesn't bring the intangibles we need with the Big 3.

As much as the fans loved Gomes while he was a Celtic, he's not a good fit with this current roster. He's a tweener, more on the undersized PF side, and we already have Powe and Big Baby. And he's nowhere near the 3 point threat we need to put next to Garnett, Pierce, and Rondo. It's a good thing that Minnesota will match anything we offer.

Fortunately, it narrows to Barnes. He's by far the best choice.


----------



## Avalanche

Its not fortunate however if another team scoops up Barnes first... could leave us with some ugly possibilities (george/miles etc)


----------



## Aznboi812

now imagine if we have bruce bowen :uhoh:


----------



## Avalanche

Barnes going to pheonix for minimum.. one year deal, Why the hell did we not get him for that price? offer him 2 mil ffs...

another one off the board, pickings are getting slim and im a liiiitle concerned to be honest


----------



## silverpaw1786

Maybe Danny is comfortable with 2 of the following 3: Giddens, Walker, Allen. If Giddens can learn how to hit the 3-ball I wouldn't mind seeing him be the first one off the bench for this team, but he has to learn how to hit 3s.


----------



## agoo

silverpaw1786 said:


> Maybe Danny is comfortable with 2 of the following 3: Giddens, Walker, Allen. If Giddens can learn how to hit the 3-ball I wouldn't mind seeing him be the first one off the bench for this team, but he has to learn how to hit 3s.


I have a feeling that's the case and I'm not sure that I like it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Well, they've brought back Eddie House and Tony Allen. I still think they need another wing player and a defensive big man to fill the P.J. Brown void down low.

Bonzi Wells, Kareem Rush or Mo Evans would be a good fits, and Theo Ratliff, Lorenzen Wright and Jamaal Magloire would probably be good fits.

My guess is that they'll sign another wing and then call it quits from there, going with a bench of House/Pruitt, Allen/FA Signing, Giddens/Walker, Powe/Davis and O'Bryant. Oh, Scalabrine is in there too. Yuck.

To me, it an offer of Gabe Pruitt and Scalabrine for Charlie Bell makes a lot of sense for both teams.

PG: Rajon Rondo...Eddie House
SG: Ray Allen...Charlie Bell...Tony Allen
SF: Paul Pierce...J.R. Giddens...Bill Walker
PF: Kevin Garnett...Leon Powe...Glen Davis
C: Kendrick Perkins...Theo Ratliff...Patrick O'Bryant

Considering how they lost Posey, that trade combined with the addition of Ratliff would pick them up what they lost.


----------



## silverpaw1786

That makes no sense. Charlie Bell is a better PG than Eddie House (who is a better SG than Charlie Bell). 

Then again, signing House for over $2 million for 2 years while refusing to sign Lue for more than the minimum is ridiculous.


----------



## Avalanche

well we are down to around 3 mil to play with... looks like its going to be George at this point i would guess, would have much preffered Barness, i would make him a late offer, wont happen though.
Bonzi may be an option too


----------



## Avalanche

Confimation on the George interest


> Agent Mark Bartelstein, who also represents House, said the Celtics are interested in another of his free-agent clients: forward Devean George, who averaged 3.7 points per game for the Mavericks last season. The 31-year-old George played on three Lakers title teams.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/2008/07/celtics_agree_t.html


----------



## Marcus13

Worst off-season by a defending champion who didn't lose a franchise player ever? It has the potential


----------



## Avalanche

Im not sure what exactly they are trying to do, but Posey and PJ were huge in the playoffs for us and we wouldnt have won without them, you at least need to try and replace them.

I would like to go into the season with 14 on the roster though, its always likely someone decent will be bought out mid-season


----------



## agoo

I still want Davis. If he has his head on straight, he's as good as Maggette, easily.


----------



## Avalanche

Id take Davis in a heartbeat... it wont happen, bet they havnt even looked in his direction tbh


----------



## silverpaw1786

agoo101284 said:


> I still want Davis. If he has his head on straight, he's as good as Maggette, easily.


That's a 1 in a million chance though... I don't think even Garnett could help him.


----------



## Avalanche

Ricky looks like he might be heading to europe


----------



## P-Dub34

silverpaw1786 said:


> That's a 1 in a million chance though... I don't think even Garnett could help him.


How is it a one in a million chance when Rivers already straightened him out once?


----------



## Avalanche

I dont think his attitude would be too big of a concern with KG/Pierce/Doc/Ray etc... sure he might not be the consummate professional but not all players can be, his talent would out weigh the risk on this team IMO

but again, wont happen


----------



## Marcus13

I think we could get Ricky for the league minimum. If that's the case, there is NO reason not to sign him. It doesn't go against our cap at all, and we can cut him at no penalty at any point


----------



## Avalanche

Ricky has a Euro offer for a few mil, i dont think he would take the min...

Honestly i cant see a move really coming now... looks like we are playing wait and see


----------



## LamarButler

Out of the small number of options we have, I want Devean George.

He's not that great of a player. But of the SFs available, he has the best combination of three point shooting and defense. He's a decent three point shooter, and he can defend. He can also rebound well. He's 6'8 and 235 lbs, so he has the size we need on the wing. We need someone who doesn't give up too much size and strength against LeBron. Pierce can do what he did, but he can't play the whole game. Everybody else is too short or too skinny for LeBron. And George can slide to the 4 and stretch the D in our small ball lineups.

He isn't the greatest player, but he's a good fit and proven role player who can hold it down until Giddens, Allen, or Walker become contributers.


----------



## Avalanche

^ i dont like George specifically but i agree completely with what you're saying..

Teams in the West built themselves to deal with Shaq, or Duncan and when they couldnt they got run over.. While we are the cream of the crop, Lebron and the Cavs IMO are the most dangerous opposition we have in the East.
Pierce did an amazing job on Lebron in the playoffs, but no one else on this team can really D up on him, we dont want KG out on the perimeter trying to keep up with him, Ray and Tony i think are to small (although TA is a good defender) and i dont want rookies on him in the big games (regardless of how Giddens and Walker go).
We need that big 6'7 or more, with a strong build capable of keeping infront and bodying up on lebron and the other big SF's in the league.
Now exactly who that should be... well im not so sure


----------



## silverpaw1786

P-Dub34 said:


> How is it a one in a million chance when Rivers already straightened him out once?


Ricky Davis has never been straightened out. Maybe you're talking about someone else?


----------



## P-Dub34

silverpaw1786 said:


> Ricky Davis has never been straightened out. Maybe you're talking about someone else?


Maybe you didn't notice those couple of years where he was a Celtic, accepted his role off the bench (previously unheard of), and got rave reviews about changing his attitude from people like Rivers and Pierce. I really don't know how you missed it. It was a hot topic in '04-'05.


----------



## silverpaw1786

I remember a lot of complaints about his attitude from people around the team and I remember seeing an often uninterested player out on the court (I had season tickets at the time).


----------



## P-Dub34

silverpaw1786 said:


> I remember a lot of complaints about his attitude from people around the team and I remember seeing an often uninterested player out on the court (I had season tickets at the time).


Ricky certainly wasn't perfect as a Celtic, and he will never be the consummate team player, but if you think his attitude didn't change drastically between when he thought LeBron James was going to be HIS sidekick and when he was a fantastic sixth man, I don't know what to tell you. Sure, Rivers had his difficulties with Buckets, but you may remember a lot of the same things were said when he and Pierce initially collided. The bottom line is that although Glenn had to put in a lot of effort with Slick, he absolutely did rein him in.


----------



## Avalanche

as i said i would take ricky back, if he was willing to sign he obviously knows his role is a bench scorer and for that he is one of the better ones in the league, its just when he is being counted on to be a 2nd, 3rd option that his teams are bad.

That being said, Danny had a radio interview and said the roster is probably set, which means a lot of tony allen... and i have no idea what we do if someone goes down with an injury for more than a day or two (knock on wood).

really need a back up SF


----------



## P-Dub34

I'm okay with no Devean George. If the roster's set, then as AWF (I think said), I give it the lowest possible grade for any team that didn't lose it's franchise player.


----------



## Avalanche

absolutely... considering Danny said to the fans that players were basically rushing to become cetlics he ends up with... Patrick O'Bryant, and thats it!

very dis-appointed, we may be relying on buy-outs to complete this team mid season again, which normally isnt a great idea... would have liked to get a big SF to back up Pierce and limit his minutes a bit


----------



## silverpaw1786

Avalanche said:


> as i said i would take ricky back, if he was willing to sign he obviously knows his role is a bench scorer and for that he is one of the better ones in the league, its just when he is being counted on to be a 2nd, 3rd option that his teams are bad.
> 
> That being said, Danny had a radio interview and said the roster is probably set, which means a lot of tony allen... and i have no idea what we do if someone goes down with an injury for more than a day or two (knock on wood).
> 
> really need a back up SF


I was listening to that radio interview (I assume you're talking about the one this morning. One thing he mentioned was that he would be joining his family on vacation in a little bit (I think he said next week). The Boston Globe article says that Allen and House's deals will both be final and signed tomorrow. That gap in time interests me, given that he said he hopes to be on vacation for 2-3 weeks. It's just a shot in the dark, but I think we'll sign Devean George in the next 3 days.


----------



## Avalanche

honestly although he denied talking to George i wouldnt be surprised if we signed him, and really at this point we just need some SF depth, so id take him


----------



## P-Dub34

silverpaw1786 said:


> I was listening to that radio interview (I assume you're talking about the one this morning. One thing he mentioned was that he would be joining his family on vacation in a little bit (I think he said next week). The Boston Globe article says that Allen and House's deals will both be final and signed tomorrow. That gap in time interests me, given that he said he hopes to be on vacation for 2-3 weeks. It's just a shot in the dark, but I think we'll sign Devean George in the next 3 days.


Good to know DA's juggling who he can and can't sign by his vacation schedule.









_Hmm, Posey's negiotation might cross over into Aruba. Don't want that. 3 years final offer James!"_









_But Danny, I want to be a Celtic, I love this team. I want to win another championship this year. NO's got a great offer on the table. Can we talk about it?


Uhm...hello? Danny?_









_Uhhh, yeah James, right here. No go on the four years. Gotta go!_


----------



## Avalanche

lol yeah cmon danny, get the team sorted then go on your holiday


----------



## P-Dub34

The problem is that he does feel the team is sorted out.


----------



## Avalanche

yep...

Wing rotation is Pierce/Allen/Allen/Giddens... maybe house playing some SG

TA being the main back up, and the stand in if injured guy for both our 2 and 3 spot is a scary thought


----------



## LamarButler

I was real pissed when I read Ainge saying that he thinks the roster is done and he's going on vacation. 

We need a vet as a backup wing until Giddens, Allen or Walker pan out. George fits well. He's strong and athletic, hits the three, defends, and rebounds. He is a big SF, which is good for when we face the Cavs in the playoffs. His size also allows him to slide to PF like Posey did for us. 

I was glad to read that the Celtics have interest in George, but that didn't mean much since it said Ainge is letting FA's call him instead of him calling the FA's. Let's just hope George wants to play for us over the Pistons.


----------



## Avalanche

I think the off-season has been a complete mess, for something that looked so promising


----------



## LamarButler

Looks like Ainge is content with one title.


----------



## Avalanche

> " Bits and pieces: An NBA source said the Celtics remain interested in free agent forward Darius Miles, who hasn't played the last two seasons because of a knee injury . . ."


- boston globe


----------



## LamarButler

I don't get it. He sucks and he's a huge health risk.


----------



## silverpaw1786

More than the health risk factor for me is the fact that his game pre injulry when it existed was entirely reliant on athleticism. Now his knee injury has crippled his athleticism. He doesn't belong in the NBA anymore.


----------



## Avalanche

Probably not, the only thing i can see him being useful for is his length on defense, matching him up with other big SF's.... however i doubt he has the lateral quickness to hang with lebron, prince, smith etc


----------



## E.H. Munro

LamarButler said:


> I don't get it. He sucks and he's a huge health risk.


They're replacing Posey by bits and pieces, rather than with a single player. They're relying on Tony Allen to supply the defense at the 2/3 spots, Miles will be looked at to replace Posey as a cover man on power 3s and to play the 4 spot in the smallball lineups.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Not to mention they can mess things up for a Portland team that looks to be a major threat in the near future, no?


----------



## Avalanche

they can... but realistically we are looking to win now, Portland is a few years away, really no point in screwing them over and i dont think DA would bother using a roster spot if that was in his head at all


----------



## TheTruth34

well the main problems are the backup wings and center depth.
i like powe as a backup 4 and perkins is a solid starter, but realisticly without brown i dont see davis as a tall enough threat to come in against dwight howard and rasheed wallace in the playoffs. O'Bryant is lengthy and athletic, but so freakin skinny. we shouldve persued interest in childress and biedrins before they left for europe. now we're screwed and will lose to the hornets in the finals this year on a james posey fadeaway 3 over tony allen lol.


----------



## Avalanche

TheTruth34 said:


> well the main problems are the backup wings and center depth.
> i like powe as a backup 4 and perkins is a solid starter, but realisticly without brown i dont see davis as a tall enough threat to come in against dwight howard and rasheed wallace in the playoffs. O'Bryant is lengthy and athletic, but so freakin skinny. we shouldve persued interest in childress and biedrins before they left for europe. now we're screwed and *will lose to the hornets in the finals this year on a james posey fadeaway 3 over tony allen* lol.


lol, huge fear of mine also

I dont think Center is a huge issue, i think perkins/davis/obryant can hold it down with KG moving accross for small ball a few minutes per game aswell..

we do need one more person capable of playing the 3 spot though


----------

